# nice looking buildings



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)

idd thought i would add this after makeing an ugly buildings page 


now these building to me are what really make a skyline great heres a few 

empire state building in new york city 










John Hancock Center in chicago 










Sears tower in chicago although i dont liek the building all that much but i have to say it really works with the chicago skyline 










same gos for The World trade center only diffrence is that ii loved these towers 











i do also liek the upcomming freedom tower and im glad they re chaged the desing from this







whitch is really ugly to this whitch is actley nice its not as amazing as the WTC but its still good











next is Scotia Plaza in toronto the red really makes it stand out 










also im gonna add the cn tower 











17 State Street in new york city i also like how it looks liek a battrie 









i also wanan addd the Chrysler Building 











Citigroup Center new york city 










us bank tower in LA







its not that hard to miss this building 

Washington Mutual Tower










just to name a few it dosnet have to be buildings form the us


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

not bad can't see a few though : (


----------



## orr (Aug 10, 2007)

I dont know what the name of those buildings, they are near the ground zero in NY, i think they are very nice:


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

that are the towers of the World Financial Center


----------



## orr (Aug 10, 2007)

ZZ-II said:


> that are the towers of the World Financial Center


thank you


----------

